# Mundane Matt strikes back



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 10, 2020)

I saved audio version of most of the Boulder Talk Radios that Matt did on the Gunt. Might not be the most riveting content but there's some good stuff here.


----------



## Neko GF (Dec 10, 2020)

Imagine being objectively more pathetic than Matt Jarbo.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 10, 2020)

I forgot to add the one where Keemstar/Boogie2988 call in. And the numbering is wrong on a the first few because Matt can't count to 5, apparently.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 11, 2020)

Cyn7kaL said:


> Things really have 180'd.


I am not a fan of Matt, he's really boring for the most part, but how things turned on their heads over the past few months and his ability to dab back at the gunt was really entertaining to me.


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 11, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> I am not a fan of Matt, he's really boring for the most part, but how things turned on their heads over the past few months and his ability to dab back at the gunt was really entertaining to me.


His shows are good background noise when its just shitting on the gunt then all of a sudden he drops one of his poltical takes that are so fucking dumb that you have to rewind to see if you heard right or when he tells one of his stories like the one where he has army buddies that are secretaly gay and lusting for each other.
He has callers that has some real lolcow potential like that tranny? The Voice he was called and he got catfished by someone claiming to be a jap waifu.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 12, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> He has callers that has some real lolcow potential like that tranny?



Honestly if you listen to the episodes I uploaded he usually brings in a caller, but when it's one of his "fans" I swear to god, every one of them sounds mentally challenged and I mean that literally. He seems to humor them for a bit, but they actually sound like some of them are special needs. To his credit, he works well with the differently abled.


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)

Taken from the gunt report thread


Chris Kerr confirms on Matt Jarbo’s bouldertalk radio (4:30 Onwards) that Faith was sending sexual images and video calls to him while in Ralph’s bathroom. Kerr admits that he received nudes from Faith when she was only 15 and he was 21.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 15, 2020)

aNOnLLC. said:


> Taken from the gunt report thread
> 
> 
> Chris Kerr confirms on Matt Jarbo’s bouldertalk radio (4:30 Onwards) that Faith was sending sexual images and video calls to him while in Ralph’s bathroom. Kerr admits that he received nudes from Faith when she was only 15 and he was 21.


Found the clip
original date: August 17, 2020




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

